# Some sad news and some happy news...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My precious Sprite passed away on July 12. She was diagnosed with CHF only two weeks before. It seems that a cord in her heart ruptured suddenly, so the initial symptoms came on out of the blue.... she was ok earlier in the day and having difficulty breathing in the evening. She spent 4 days in an oxygen cage at the emergency vet. When she came home on meds she seemed in good spirits, but two weeks later, she was having difficulty breathing again. I rushed her to the emergency vet, but she died in my arms in the car on the way there. It was traumatic, but I am glad that I was holding her and loving her when she passed. She was my heart dog and I will love her and miss her every day of my life. 

My first reaction to losing Sprite was no more dogs... too painful. But I miss her so much that I asked her to find me another dog to be my companion. So welcome Milo. Milo is 5 years old and almost 10 pounds. Milo came from AMAR. I have to thank Sue for letting me know about Milo once I filled out the application to adopt. I've only had him a few days, so we're still getting to know each other, but I can tell he's a great fit for me. 💙


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

❤ I am SO happy with you Debbie! We all loved Sprite from way, way back. . . "she did good to send you Milo, via Sue." I hope we can grow to love him too, w/you here.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry at your loss. Milo is a little doll. I am so glad Sue was able to find a match for you so quickly.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sprite.
Milo is adorable and I am so happy he has found a forever home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss of Sprite! I remember her from the old days. Bless Sue for bringing Milo into your life. He is so cute! (((Hugs))))


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 😪
Welcome Milo. He looks very sweet. I’m happy you found each other!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> My precious Sprite passed away on July 12. She was diagnosed with CHF only two weeks before. It seems that a cord in her heart ruptured suddenly, so the initial symptoms came on out of the blue.... she was ok earlier in the day and having difficulty breathing in the evening. She spent 4 days in an oxygen cage at the emergency vet. When she came home on meds she seemed in good spirits, but two weeks later, she was having difficulty breathing again. I rushed her to the emergency vet, but she died in my arms in the car on the way there. It was traumatic, but I am glad that I was holding her and loving her when she passed. She was my heart dog and I will love her and miss her every day of my life.
> 
> My first reaction to losing Sprite was no more dogs... too painful. But I miss her so much that I asked her to find me another dog to be my companion. So welcome Milo. Milo is 5 years old and almost 10 pounds. Milo came from AMAR. I have to thank Sue for letting me know about Milo once I filled out the application to adopt. I've only had him a few days, so we're still getting to know each other, but I can tell he's a great fit for me. 💙
> View attachment 274725


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Debbie,

My heart and deepest condolences goes out to you with the loss of your beloved Sprite.


My Snowball, too, had suffered from a heart attack and due to a ruptured cord ... so, I can deeply relate to what you have gone through. I have been blessed that Snowball and I have been given the gift to still be together ... however, I am keenly aware how ... in an instant things can change for the worst. So, along with my blessings I am always reminded, ... that I could lose him without any warning. My only wish is that I am blessed, like you have been ... to be able to hold Snowball in my arms ... and, to kiss him and hold him ... as his loving and angelic spirit rises up into Heaven. I do believe our fluff baby angels are already angels here on earth, that are here to help teach us important lessons. With that ...

I am so, so happy that our Earth Angel Sue ... was able to help bring light back into your life. Milo is adorable and I am sure he can help bring you much needed peace, comfort, and joy. May you enjoy many years of happy and joyful moments with sweet Milo.

And, may you be blessed in knowing ... that your beloved sweet Angel Sprite, is there with you, in spirit, surrounding your heart and you ... with everlasting love.

Sending you love and hugs ...
Marie


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Debbie,
I am so sorry to read about your sudden loss of Sprite. Abella is my first "heart dog" so I have not had to walk the path you and so many others here on SM have had to walk. I can't even imagine how very very painful & difficult that day will be. I am sorry you had to go through this - My heart goes out to you and I pray you are healing day by day. I am happy to read you now have adopted adorable little Milo - what a cutie. I know he will fill your home with lots of love, sweet kisses, tail wags and tons of new memories. I am looking forward to hearing many stories about him in the future.
🐶 🐾🌻

"A home without a dog is just a house"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Debbie, I’m so sorry on the loss of Sprite and so happy for your new baby! Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm doing a lot of thinking back today. I just saw Walter's post about Lucky and then I was thinking about Sprite and meeting you when you had met Sprite and saying that's the Maltese you really wanted. And then Mary made that wish come true. I know how much you adored her and remember our times together with her especially at Pat's puppy parties and the pier. The worst part of loving a dog so much is losing them. She knew that she was the center of your universe.

When you wrote me how lonely you were with no dogs at home and did we have any rescues available in AMAR, I kept thinking that Milo may just be the one for you. And in NJ no less! He needed someone loving and patient and caring and I knew that you're all that and more. I really think it was meant to be. He's as cute as can be and I think he will just blossom into a wonderful, sweet fun boy as he fits in and knows the routine and what's expected of him. I can't imagine a better home for him. Thank you so much for adopting. <3


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Sprite, but I am so glad that Milo found his way to you  

(he has a great name!)


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your Sprite but glad to hear you have found a new baby to love!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I am so sorry. I remember when you got Sprite, it seems like yesterday 
I'm so glad she went home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge in your arms, I would have loved that so with my Matilda 
I hate CHF, it can happen so quick 
I had my Matilda one moment within a hour she was gone.
I wasn't prepared, I guess we never are
I'm so glad you found little Milo, I hope he heals your heart the was Geneva has mine


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> ❤ I am SO happy with you Debbie! We all loved Sprite from way, way back. . . "she did good to send you Milo, via Sue." I hope we can grow to love him too, w/you here.


Thanks, Sandi.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> I am sorry at your loss. Milo is a little doll. I am so glad Sue was able to find a match for you so quickly.


Thanks, Walter.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

pippersmom said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of Sprite.
> Milo is adorable and I am so happy he has found a forever home.


Thank you!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss of Sprite! I remember her from the old days. Bless Sue for bringing Milo into your life. He is so cute! (((Hugs))))


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> So sorry for your loss 😪
> Welcome Milo. He looks very sweet. I’m happy you found each other!


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Debbie,
> 
> My heart and deepest condolences goes out to you with the loss of your beloved Sprite.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Marie.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Debbie,
> I am so sorry to read about your sudden loss of Sprite. Abella is my first "heart dog" so I have not had to walk the path you and so many others here on SM have had to walk. I can't even imagine how very very painful & difficult that day will be. I am sorry you had to go through this - My heart goes out to you and I pray you are healing day by day. I am happy to read you now have adopted adorable little Milo - what a cutie. I know he will fill your home with lots of love, sweet kisses, tail wags and tons of new memories. I am looking forward to hearing many stories about him in the future.
> 🐶 🐾🌻
> 
> "A home without a dog is just a house"


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Debbie, I’m so sorry on the loss of Sprite and so happy for your new baby! Hugs to you!


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I'm doing a lot of thinking back today. I just saw Walter's post about Lucky and then I was thinking about Sprite and meeting you when you had met Sprite and saying that's the Maltese you really wanted. And then Mary made that wish come true. I know how much you adored her and remember our times together with her especially at Pat's puppy parties and the pier. The worst part of loving a dog so much is losing them. She knew that she was the center of your universe.
> 
> When you wrote me how lonely you were with no dogs at home and did we have any rescues available in AMAR, I kept thinking that Milo may just be the one for you. And in NJ no less! He needed someone loving and patient and caring and I knew that you're all that and more. I really think it was meant to be. He's as cute as can be and I think he will just blossom into a wonderful, sweet fun boy as he fits in and knows the routine and what's expected of him. I can't imagine a better home for him. Thank you so much for adopting. <3


I miss Sprite so much. She was a very special little girl. Milo is also a special boy and I love him so much already. Thank you for all of your help in getting Milo into my life.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Orla said:


> So sorry to hear about Sprite, but I am so glad that Milo found his way to you
> 
> (he has a great name!)


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Melitx said:


> So sorry for the loss of your Sprite but glad to hear you have found a new baby to love!


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Debbie I am so sorry. I remember when you got Sprite, it seems like yesterday
> I'm so glad she went home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge in your arms, I would have loved that so with my Matilda
> I hate CHF, it can happen so quick
> I had my Matilda one moment within a hour she was gone.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

harrysmom said:


> My precious Sprite passed away on July 12. She was diagnosed with CHF only two weeks before. It seems that a cord in her heart ruptured suddenly, so the initial symptoms came on out of the blue.... she was ok earlier in the day and having difficulty breathing in the evening. She spent 4 days in an oxygen cage at the emergency vet. When she came home on meds she seemed in good spirits, but two weeks later, she was having difficulty breathing again. I rushed her to the emergency vet, but she died in my arms in the car on the way there. It was traumatic, but I am glad that I was holding her and loving her when she passed. She was my heart dog and I will love her and miss her every day of my life.
> 
> My first reaction to losing Sprite was no more dogs... too painful. But I miss her so much that I asked her to find me another dog to be my companion. So welcome Milo. Milo is 5 years old and almost 10 pounds. Milo came from AMAR. I have to thank Sue for letting me know about Milo once I filled out the application to adopt. I've only had him a few days, so we're still getting to know each other, but I can tell he's a great fit for me. 💙
> View attachment 274725


So sorry for your loss, but so glad that Sprite found you a replacement. My Molly passed in 2015 under similar circumstances. Two years after she passed, I asked her to find me a pup and she did. So glad AMAR could help you!

Lainie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Debbie when I commented on Milo’s picture on FB I had no idea you had just lost your precious Sprite. I’m so very sorry. I remember Sprite when you first got her years ago. What a beautiful girl she was. We were all smitten with her. 
Yes, you will miss her each day but she lives in your heart now. Milo will help ease your pain. He is such a cutie. 
Hugs and love.


----------



## abbabella (Jul 29, 2020)

Sprite was lucky to have such a loving mom. Even though its hard to be there at the end, I'm sure she preferred that than being in a scary room with the vet. Sending my condolences and best wishes from California <3 Milo is so cute! congratulations


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Glad you rescued a new one. Rescues are great.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Debbie when I commented on Milo’s picture on FB I had no idea you had just lost your precious Sprite. I’m so very sorry. I remember Sprite when you first got her years ago. What a beautiful girl she was. We were all smitten with her.
> Yes, you will miss her each day but she lives in your heart now. Milo will help ease your pain. He is such a cutie.
> Hugs and love.


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

abbabella said:


> Sprite was lucky to have such a loving mom. Even though its hard to be there at the end, I'm sure she preferred that than being in a scary room with the vet. Sending my condolences and best wishes from California <3 Milo is so cute! congratulations


Thank you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

jane and addison said:


> So sorry for your loss. Glad you rescued a new one. Rescues are great.


Thank you.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your baby sprite, remember all your beautiful treasured memories, and so happy you have another baby to try to mend your heart and make beautiful new memories with Milo in your heart. 🐾


----------

